# Wireless & Ethernet LAN - Not Working?



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have an Acer Aspire 7552G laptop running Windows 7 x64 that is having problems with connecting to the internet. 

I started to notice the wireless and LAN connections becoming very weak, web pages would load slower, data would take longer to download, etc. This lasted for a couple weeks. As of now, I cannot get any signal, neither wireless nor LAN.

I normally use Google Chrome but have tried to connect through multiple browsers. 

I have tried updating the wireless/ethernet drivers, and I have also tried uninstalling them all together and reinstalling them. Both to no avail. I have no idea how to resolve this issue and am hoping the tech pros here can help me out!

Wireless LAN and LAN vendors are both Broadcom and the drivers can be found here: Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 7552G


*I am connecting to internet on a university campus.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

How are you measureing the stregth of the ethernet connection?

Who is your ISP ?. . What Brand and Model is the Modem and Router?


Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.[/COLOR


----------



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\New>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FrankHuang-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ucsd.edu

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-F4-6A-B0-82-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ucsd.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-F4-6A-B0-82-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ucsd.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-6A-8A-27-B4-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::566:5185:ac46:6e8d%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.207.240(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 14, 2012 12:29:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 14, 2012 12:35:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.207.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 132.239.1.74
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 371223178
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-E0-D9-A9-18-F4-6A-B0-82-84

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 132.239.0.201
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 132.239.0.202
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.ucsd.edu:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ucsd.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\New>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> How are you measureing the stregth of the ethernet connection?
> 
> Who is your ISP ?. . What Brand and Model is the Modem and Router?


Your ISP seems to be a University? . . Have you ask their tech dept if they are havving problems?


----------



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

I measured relative strength of the signal. Currently I cannot load any web pages on the laptop with the problem while I can connect to the same signal from any other device and it will work perfectly.

I am not sure of the ISP and brand of the modem as I am connecting to the internet provided by my university's residential life offices.



No I have not asked the university tech if they are having problems. Like I previously mentioned, the connection is not the problem because I can use it with any other device. It is only on this laptop that I cannot get signal.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I added to my post above . .


----------



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

I did not think it necessary to ask my university's tech department because this problem is isolated only for this one laptop. I can connect to RESNET-MATTHEWS (the preferred signal in my area) with no problem on my netbook, cellphone, and ps3.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You have an IP address, but is a funny one . . 172.17.207.240

Try this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 172.17.207.1

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\New>Ping 172.17.207.1

Pinging 172.17.207.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 128.54.205.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 172.17.207.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),

C:\Users\New>Ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\New>Ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Users\New>

C:\Users\New>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hmmmm . . failed to ping the Gateway . . not a good sign.

What hardware or software did you install or uninstall jsut prior to having this problem?

Lets Try this: 

*Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh interface ipv4 reset*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh interface ipv6 reset*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

I updated bot wireless and LAN drivers, then uninstalled them and reinstalled them. That is pretty much it. I also installed a new USB soundcard.

Both CMD commands failed. Says "There's no user specificed settings to be reset"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Open Device Manager, expand the Network Adaptor group and post a screen shot . . see the link in my signature for how


----------



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

Screen shot of Network Adapters attached.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please pos another ipconfig report after those changes


----------



## Frankh1188 (Oct 10, 2006)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\New>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FrankHuang-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ucsd.edu

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-F4-6A-B0-82-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ucsd.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-F4-6A-B0-82-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ucsd.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-6A-8A-27-B4-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::566:5185:ac46:6e8d%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.207.240(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 15, 2012 10:28:13 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 15, 2012 10:46:13 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.207.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 132.239.1.74
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 371223178
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-E0-D9-A9-18-F4-6A-B0-82-84

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 132.239.0.201
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 132.239.0.202
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EAD4C2A1-2F59-4FC0-B720-26849391C926}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.ucsd.edu:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ucsd.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\New>


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the elevated command prompt type *ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP address should change to *0.0.0.0 *now type *ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type* ipconfig /renew*. You should get a new IP address. 
You can also try pinging Ucsd.edu (ex) type *ping 132.239.180.101* or *ping ucsd.edu*.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the netsh commands have to be run from an elevated cmd prompt. Go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator", make sure you are disconnected from the internet, at the prompt type:- (copy paste)


```
netsh int ip reset && netsh winsock reset
```
 (press enter)

Next clear your ARP cache same deal cmd as admin type:-


```
netsh interface ip delete arpcache
```
 (press enter)

If prompted to restart computer do so.

Next cmd as admin at the prompt :-


```
netsh int tcp show global> 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter)

post the notepad outcome here. Any improvment? I would also talk to the Uni IT they may have restricted you for some reason...


----------

